# RAF Chedworth revisited



## ricasso (Dec 21, 2008)

just a few shots of stuff away from the main airfield (probably been done before but hey ho )

guard house ?














result of a heavy session the night before


























bit of ratting whilst there





military catflap ?









went back today to check out the other side of the road in the woods,loads more stuff

two more stanton shelters














various other buildings





























base of a nissen hut type building [loads of these scattered around the site]






If any one knows where i could find an original plan of this airfield i would be very grateful


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

What is that in pic 8, ricasso? Is it a small stove in a blast shelter?
Some nice finds there.


----------



## ricasso (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Foxy, no, its a water valve in a shallow manhole, cant resist rust !


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

ricasso said:


> ... cant resist rust !



Me neither...love the rusty window frames. 
Cheers for the info.


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 21, 2008)

lovely pictures r.

Think there's an old railway tunnel around there somewhere as well


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Dec 21, 2008)

Great stuff, are these WWII buildings?


----------



## ricasso (Dec 21, 2008)

borntobemild said:


> lovely pictures r.
> 
> Think there's an old railway tunnel around there somewhere as well



highly likely,there is an old line that runs through chedworth village (about 2 miles away) VERY hilly around there, also , if your into railways, I've heard of the remains of a goods yard in withington, the next village down the line,must visit sometime


----------



## ricasso (Dec 21, 2008)

thewhiteroom23 said:


> Great stuff, are these WWII buildings?



Yeah , do a search on chedworth ,Krela's posted some good info on this site


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice, I like stuff like this


----------



## cathybov (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a tunnel in the woods. The railway line runs behind the Roman Villa, and as far as I remember, Chedworth station was situated near the primary school. The site of Withington station can just about be seen from the road as you're driving out of the village in on the right in the wooded part.

I remember walking to the tunnel when I was a kid and it was really long. We never managed to get to the other side because you couldn't see it once you were in!!!! It was just too dam scarey!!


----------



## jonney (Jun 9, 2009)

don't know if you've seen this Ricasso but here a link to a site called WW2 Airfields and Radar stations and Chedworth is on there http://worldwar2airfields.fotopic.net/c311429.html It's worth a look


----------



## tigger2 (Jun 11, 2009)

ricasso said:


> If any one knows where i could find an original plan of this airfield i would be very grateful



Drawing number 5717/45 is the airfield record site plan and in this case includes the dispersed sites. Photocopies can be obtained for a reasonable price from the RAF Museum. RAF museum ref. no. 78/24/273


----------

